# What's creating these holes? Rabbits?



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

This is the third hole I've found in as many weeks in an area I'm trying to rehab. Are these rabbits causing this?


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

DO NOT HUMP THE GRASS !!!


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

That looks like shrew hole to me.


----------

